# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Chaetodermis penicilligerus

## Julio Macieira

_Chaetodermis penicilligerus_

----------


## Julio Macieira

_Chaetodermis penicilligerus_

----------

